# Help! Coleman Mach To Hunter 42999B Thermostat



## CalifRVers (Oct 16, 2009)

Hi there Outbackers!
We need a little help. We currently have a Coleman Mach thermostat installed on our Outback, we purchased a Hunter model 42999B thermostat and we are a little confused as to which wires go where, it seems that we have more wires than the Hunter.

Coleman Mach Thermostat
Wires are labeled by color on the Coleman Mach
R=Red, Y=yellow, W=white, G=grey, GH=green, B=blue

Hunter Digital Thermostat
Wires are labeled G, W, Y, Rh and Rc

Can you tell us which wires go where on the Hunter? I know this is probably really simple, but we want to make sure we do it right. I am assuming we will only be able to choose either hi or lo as the fan setting?

Thank you in advance for your help!


----------



## Rip (Jul 13, 2006)

try here !! http://www.klenger.net/RV_General/HVAC_Hunter_Tstat/hunter-digital-tstat-instructions.pdf


----------



## CalifRVers (Oct 16, 2009)

Thank you so much Rip!! Thats perfect!


----------

